# Lacrosse



## JohnEBongo (Mar 28, 2010)

Here are a few shots from opening day of the lacrosse seasone. Ages range For U11 to U15. Thanks for looking.........comments welcome............John
1.





2.




3.




4




5.




6.




7.




8.


----------



## lagloriacubano (Mar 29, 2010)

LOVE the shots... I shoot my son who is in HS, but the pictures are never as good... help me with some settings or hints!

DW


----------

